# World War II Memorial formal Dedication Ceremony Satellite Coordinates



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

http://www.wwiimemorial.com/

On April 29, 2004, as a service and tribute to members of the World War II
Generation, the National World War II Memorial opened for public viewing,
exactly one month prior to the formal Dedication Ceremony taking place May 29,
2004. The is the first national memorial dedicated to all who served during the
Second World War. The memorial, established by the American Battle Monuments
Commission, honors all military veterans of the war, the citizens on the home
front, the nation at large, and the high moral purpose and idealism that
motivated the nation's call to arms. The Second World War is the only
20th-century event commemorated on the Mall's central axis.

Live Satellite Feed

The Service of Celebration and Thanksgiving at the National Cathedral and
National World War II Memorial Dedication will be broadcast live via satellite.

Note: For the live satellite feed, commercial equipment is required. Home
satellite dishes (such as DishTV, DirectTV, DishNetwork) are not equipped to
carry this feed. Anyone wishing to view the dedication ceremony from home can
watch live via C-SPAN or The History Channel (check local listings for other
potential network coverage).

Service of Celebration and Thanksgiving at the National Cathedral 
Satellite Times and Coordinates: Saturday, May 29, 2004 
Test: 9:30 a.m. - 10:00 a.m. EDT 
Program: 10:00 a.m. - 11:30 a.m. EDT 
C Band Clean Feed: Telstar 5; Transponder: C16 D/L; Frequency: 4020 MHz 
Ku Band Clean Feed: SBS 6; Transponder: 2 D/L; Frequency: 11749 MHz

National World War II Memorial Dedication 
Satellite Times and Coordinates: Saturday, May 29, 2004 
Test: 11:30 a.m. - 11:50 a.m. EDT 
Pre-ceremony show: 12 noon - 1:55 p.m. EDT 
Dedication ceremony: 2:00 p.m. - 3:30 p.m. EDT 
C Band Clean Feed: Telstar 5; Transponder: C24 D/L; Frequency: 4180 MHz 
Ku Band Clean Feed: SBS 6; Transponder: 6 D/L; Frequency: 11847.5 MHz

Note: All satellite feeds are closed captioned 
All audio on subcarriers: 6.2 and 6.8


----------

